# MAQS in an OH?



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

So, MAQS has a max ambient temp of 85f for application. In theory it could be applied any time in an OH. Has anyone tried this? Too fumy in the house? Any ways around it? I have one that's 8 frame and one that's 9 frame indoors. Another that's 9 frame on a window (my WindOH) and in part shade that will help mitigate high temps. I'm least worried about that one but it's pretty small. Maybe just one strip in each? One is in public but I might be able to time application to just before they close for the weekend. The one in the house is in the same room as a window fan so we could run that on low 24/7 until fumes abate.
Your thoughts?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

No idea. I've never treated my OB hive (5 frame deep). I steal enough larva and requeen once every 1-2 years that the varroa never build up.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I am treating my 6 medium frame observation hive with OAV using my band heater vaporizer, I have drilled a 1/4" hole in the side between the top of the 2 lower frames and have it closed with a 1/4" plug. When I want to treat with 1 gram of OA I plug the upper and lower vents with cotton balls, preheat my vaporizer, insert the outlet pipe into the 1/4" hole with the vaporizer upside down then insert the cap with 1 gram of OA into the upside down vaporizer, turn the vaporizer right way up tap the cap and 20secs later remove and put back the 1/4" plug and after 10 minutes remove the cotton balls. My observation hive has swarmed 3 times this spring. The first a fairs sized primary swarm and then later 2 small secondary swarms with virgin queens. When the wall to wall brood had emerged I did the OA treatment.
Johno


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

brushwoodnursery said:


> Too fumy in the house?


I wouldn't want an opened MAQS packet in my house under any circumstances. The only way I have them in my house is in their tub, in the freezer.


----------

